# Couple of the usual quirky Australian wildlife stories



## Diuretic

> A LARGE and apparently vicious koala has attacked a small dog in the yard of an Aberfoyle Park home.
> 
> Oakridge Rd resident Norm Malley said his small Shitzu-cross was out in his yard early this morning when it was bailed up by a large male koala.
> 
> "I heard barking and hissing outside and when I went out there was a really big koala bailing up the dog," he said.
> 
> Neither animal was willing to give any ground during the tense stand-off, which Mr Malley likened to "prize fighters in the ring".
> 
> "I knew who was going to win and I wasn't really worried about the koala," he said.
> 
> "It was about four times the size of my little dog."
> 
> The stand-off ended when Mr Malley was able to grab his dog, which was bailed up against the fence, and the koala escaped up a tree.



AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper

Southern suburbs of my town.

And



> A TWO-year-old girl has been savagely attacked by a wallaby at White Rock in Cairns.
> The Cairns Post reports Tamar Hutchins and her daughter Susan were feeding their horses on a property they rent when the wallaby sprang from the bushes and attacked late on Tuesday.
> 
> "It had her head in its mouth and was slamming its back legs into her repeatedly," Ms Hutchins said.
> 
> "If I hadn&#8217;t seen it with my own eyes, I wouldn&#8217;t have ever believed it."



AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack


That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.

Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.


----------



## Ringel05

Diuretic said:


> A LARGE and apparently vicious koala has attacked a small dog in the yard of an Aberfoyle Park home.
> 
> Oakridge Rd resident Norm Malley said his small Shitzu-cross was out in his yard early this morning when it was bailed up by a large male koala.
> 
> "I heard barking and hissing outside and when I went out there was a really big koala bailing up the dog," he said.
> 
> Neither animal was willing to give any ground during the tense stand-off, which Mr Malley likened to "prize fighters in the ring".
> 
> "I knew who was going to win and I wasn't really worried about the koala," he said.
> 
> "It was about four times the size of my little dog."
> 
> The stand-off ended when Mr Malley was able to grab his dog, which was bailed up against the fence, and the koala escaped up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper
> 
> Southern suburbs of my town.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TWO-year-old girl has been savagely attacked by a wallaby at White Rock in Cairns.
> The Cairns Post reports Tamar Hutchins and her daughter Susan were feeding their horses on a property they rent when the wallaby sprang from the bushes and attacked late on Tuesday.
> 
> "It had her head in its mouth and was slamming its back legs into her repeatedly," Ms Hutchins said.
> 
> "If I hadnt seen it with my own eyes, I wouldnt have ever believed it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack
> 
> 
> That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.
> 
> Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.
Click to expand...


Damn Aussies will sell Fosters to anyone.  Jeeze................


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> A LARGE and apparently vicious koala has attacked a small dog in the yard of an Aberfoyle Park home.
> 
> Oakridge Rd resident Norm Malley said his small Shitzu-cross was out in his yard early this morning when it was bailed up by a large male koala.
> 
> "I heard barking and hissing outside and when I went out there was a really big koala bailing up the dog," he said.
> 
> Neither animal was willing to give any ground during the tense stand-off, which Mr Malley likened to "prize fighters in the ring".
> 
> "I knew who was going to win and I wasn't really worried about the koala," he said.
> 
> "It was about four times the size of my little dog."
> 
> The stand-off ended when Mr Malley was able to grab his dog, which was bailed up against the fence, and the koala escaped up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper
> 
> Southern suburbs of my town.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TWO-year-old girl has been savagely attacked by a wallaby at White Rock in Cairns.
> The Cairns Post reports Tamar Hutchins and her daughter Susan were feeding their horses on a property they rent when the wallaby sprang from the bushes and attacked late on Tuesday.
> 
> "It had her head in its mouth and was slamming its back legs into her repeatedly," Ms Hutchins said.
> 
> "If I hadn&#8217;t seen it with my own eyes, I wouldn&#8217;t have ever believed it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack
> 
> 
> That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.
> 
> Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.
Click to expand...



Who's been feeding the Aussie critters slabs of VB?


----------



## JenyEliza

Ringel05 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LARGE and apparently vicious koala has attacked a small dog in the yard of an Aberfoyle Park home.
> 
> Oakridge Rd resident Norm Malley said his small Shitzu-cross was out in his yard early this morning when it was bailed up by a large male koala.
> 
> "I heard barking and hissing outside and when I went out there was a really big koala bailing up the dog," he said.
> 
> Neither animal was willing to give any ground during the tense stand-off, which Mr Malley likened to "prize fighters in the ring".
> 
> "I knew who was going to win and I wasn't really worried about the koala," he said.
> 
> "It was about four times the size of my little dog."
> 
> The stand-off ended when Mr Malley was able to grab his dog, which was bailed up against the fence, and the koala escaped up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper
> 
> Southern suburbs of my town.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TWO-year-old girl has been savagely attacked by a wallaby at White Rock in Cairns.
> The Cairns Post reports Tamar Hutchins and her daughter Susan were feeding their horses on a property they rent when the wallaby sprang from the bushes and attacked late on Tuesday.
> 
> "It had her head in its mouth and was slamming its back legs into her repeatedly," Ms Hutchins said.
> 
> "If I hadnt seen it with my own eyes, I wouldnt have ever believed it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack
> 
> 
> That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.
> 
> Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Aussies will sell Fosters to anyone.  Jeeze................
Click to expand...


Aussies DONT drink Fosters.

Only stupid Americans who think it's Australian beer do.  

Aussies drink VB (Victoria Bitters).


----------



## JenyEliza

Hey...Diuretic....post some Schoolies stories!  

Talk about DRUNK CRITTERS!!!


----------



## Ringel05

JenyEliza said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper
> 
> Southern suburbs of my town.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack
> 
> 
> That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.
> 
> Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Aussies will sell Fosters to anyone.  Jeeze................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aussies DONT drink Fosters.
> 
> Only stupid Americans who think it's Australian beer do.
> 
> Aussies drink VB (Victoria Bitters).
Click to expand...


Kinda slow on the uptake aren't ya.  Look up, see the pretty contrails?


----------



## Diuretic

JenyEliza said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LARGE and apparently vicious koala has attacked a small dog in the yard of an Aberfoyle Park home.
> 
> Oakridge Rd resident Norm Malley said his small Shitzu-cross was out in his yard early this morning when it was bailed up by a large male koala.
> 
> "I heard barking and hissing outside and when I went out there was a really big koala bailing up the dog," he said.
> 
> Neither animal was willing to give any ground during the tense stand-off, which Mr Malley likened to "prize fighters in the ring".
> 
> "I knew who was going to win and I wasn't really worried about the koala," he said.
> 
> "It was about four times the size of my little dog."
> 
> The stand-off ended when Mr Malley was able to grab his dog, which was bailed up against the fence, and the koala escaped up a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Vicious koala beats up yapper
> 
> Southern suburbs of my town.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TWO-year-old girl has been savagely attacked by a wallaby at White Rock in Cairns.
> The Cairns Post reports Tamar Hutchins and her daughter Susan were feeding their horses on a property they rent when the wallaby sprang from the bushes and attacked late on Tuesday.
> 
> "It had her head in its mouth and was slamming its back legs into her repeatedly," Ms Hutchins said.
> 
> "If I hadn&#8217;t seen it with my own eyes, I wouldn&#8217;t have ever believed it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AdelaideNow... Wallaby mauls girl in surprise attack
> 
> 
> That's in Far North (tropical) Queensland.
> 
> Neither story reports if the animals had been drinking.  Personally I wouldn't be surprised if they had been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's been feeding the Aussie critters slabs of VB?
Click to expand...


I reckon they hop into the drive-in bottle-o when the attendants aren't looking


----------



## Diuretic

JenyEliza said:


> Hey...Diuretic....post some Schoolies stories!
> 
> Talk about DRUNK CRITTERS!!!



Apparently all quiet and well-behaved even on the Gold Coast


----------



## Diuretic

Ringel05 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Aussies will sell Fosters to anyone.  Jeeze................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies DONT drink Fosters.
> 
> Only stupid Americans who think it's Australian beer do.
> 
> Aussies drink VB (Victoria Bitters).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda slow on the uptake aren't ya.  Look up, see the pretty contrails?
Click to expand...


VB gives me  splitting headache, no really, even after one beer, it's the bloody chemicals in it.

My favourite Au beer:







JW loves this one:


----------



## Diuretic

Back to the wacky wildlife:



> When Chris Rickard freed his dog Rocky from beneath a kangaroo trying to drown it in a dam, he had another problem: how to get back on land to save himself as the roo lashed him with its razor-sharp claws.
> 
> "That's when the kangaroo actually leapt at me," Mr Rickard, 49, told The Age. "He did take a swing at me. That's what opened the cut above (my) eye. I thought that would be the end of it. I backed out with the dog, but the roo followed us."
> 
> The epic battle began when Mr Rickard and Rocky were walking on his Arthurs Creek property, about 45 kilometres north-west of Melbourne, and startled the roo, which Rocky chased into the dam.



and further



> The roo quickly got the better of Rocky and Mr Rickard plunged into the water to rescue his dog. When he brought Rocky to the surface, the dog's eyes were open but he was completely limp.
> 
> 
> "That's not the behaviour of a dog that's still got any fight in it," he said, adding that 30 seconds longer "you've got a dead dog".
> 
> 
> Mr Rickard said the roo then tried to push him under the water.



The dog recovered thankfully.  Anyway interesting story at the link, with video, can't post it all of course due to rules.

Bloody fight, but Rocky's master lives to tell a killer kangaroo tale

It's climate change I tell ya, they're going bloody nutso!


----------



## Skull Pilot

A dingo ate my baby!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

Diuretic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies DONT drink Fosters.
> 
> Only stupid Americans who think it's Australian beer do.
> 
> Aussies drink VB (Victoria Bitters).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda slow on the uptake aren't ya.  Look up, see the pretty contrails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VB gives me  splitting headache, no really, even after one beer, it's the bloody chemicals in it.
> 
> My favourite Au beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW loves this one:
Click to expand...


Cool.  You guys print the labels in English.  Is that for export purposes?
(Wait for it......wait for it.........)


----------



## Diuretic

Bugger it!  I can't rep you!








This is what happens when someone tries to wear our national flag as a tank top...






Australian Beer Ambulance Service, for when your alcohol levels drop dangerously and your fridge has only got that useless food stuff in it...






Some time in the last century we turned into beer snobs


----------



## germanguy

Diuretic said:


> Bugger it!  I can't rep you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when someone tries to wear our national flag as a tank top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Beer Ambulance Service, for when your alcohol levels drop dangerously and your fridge has only got that useless food stuff in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some time in the last century we turned into beer snobs





You know what Monthy Python said about American beer ?
It´s like having sex in a boat - fucking close to water...
Next time one of you is around my place, I will get you something of the real stuff:
German Beer (but forget bavarian horsepiss, they sel this stuff to tourists and drink the good one themselves).

regards
germanguy
(having Schwarzbier at the very moment - envy me)
 +


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> Bugger it!  I can't rep you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when someone tries to wear our national flag as a tank top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Beer Ambulance Service, for when your alcohol levels drop dangerously and your fridge has only got that useless food stuff in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some time in the last century we turned into beer snobs



Those pics look mysteriously like Schoolies pics....especially the Ute full of brewski's.  

Apparently there've been a few bad behavers---the police are sick of 'em!  

Police fed up as Gold Coast Schoolie arrests increase | The Courier-Mail



> THIS year's Schoolies festival has turned ugly.
> 
> One teen has already been banned from Surfers Paradise after facing court yesterday over a violent late-night robbery, while spiralling arrest numbers, mostly due to binge-drinking, have left police exasperated.
> 
> And police are not the only ones fed up - Surfers Paradise residents have contacted The Courier-Mail reporting holes in walls and projectiles being thrown from high-rise balconies and windows.




Q1 residents demand Schoolies ban after drunk threats | The Courier-Mail



> RESIDENTS of one of the Gold Coast's best known high-rises are calling for Schoolies to be banned after a hellish first 48 hours of "bedlam" in their residential building.
> 
> Residents of Q1 - who had considered legal avenues to ban schoolies from their building, say they have been copping the brunt of alcohol-fuelled revelling from more than 500 schoolies staying in the building.
> 
> During a brief inspection yesterday, The Courier-Mail discovered Q1 maintenance workers had repaired almost 20 holes in walls on one floor alone during the first two nights of the festival.



Pictures:  Schoolies fun and mayhem | The Courier-Mail


----------



## Ringel05

Diuretic said:


> Some time in the last century we turned into beer snobs



Isn't Fosters nothing more than recycled Coopers, bottled and sold to unsuspecting Americans as real Aussie beer?


----------



## JenyEliza




----------



## Diuretic

Ringel05 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some time in the last century we turned into beer snobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Fosters nothing more than recycled Coopers, bottled and sold to unsuspecting Americans as real Aussie beer?
Click to expand...




Well the Foster brothers _were _Americans


----------



## Diuretic

JenyEliza said:


>



Jeez got that right! 

But I have to say, the Breakfast Creek Hotel in Brisbane (haven't been there for a few years, I hope they haven't stuffed it up) has beer on the wood.  Problem is to get there before it runs out you have to be early.  Really early


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez got that right!
> 
> But I have to say, the Breakfast Creek Hotel in Brisbane (haven't been there for a few years, I hope they haven't stuffed it up) has beer on the wood.  Problem is to get there before it runs out you have to be early.  Really early
Click to expand...


Really early THERE is beer-thirty time HERE.   

If you ever need an excuse to drink at breakfast, there ya go!


----------



## José

I had a good cry the day Steve died, Diuretic, and I still cannot fully accept his passing.

I find it hard to believe that guy who seemed to live in a state of permanent excitement like a child is no longer among us.

It was undoubtedly one of the most untimely deaths of this century.

Howard should have declared a period of official mourning and made a statement like "*Today Australia has lost its ambassador to the world*".


----------



## Diuretic

José;1753510 said:
			
		

> I had a good cry the day Steve died, Diuretic, and I still cannot fully accept his passing.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that guy who seemed to live in a state of permanent excitement like a child is no longer among us.
> 
> It was undoubtedly one of the most untimely deaths of this century.
> 
> Howard should have declared a period of official mourning and made a statement like "*Today Australia has lost its ambassador to the world*".



I remember exactly where I was when I heard JFK was assassinated.
I remember exactly where I was when I heard Steve Irwin had been killed.

I demanded Howard act on it but, as usual, he ignored me.


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> José;1753510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good cry the day Steve died, Diuretic, and I still cannot fully accept his passing.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that guy who seemed to live in a state of permanent excitement like a child is no longer among us.
> 
> It was undoubtedly one of the most untimely deaths of this century.
> 
> Howard should have declared a period of official mourning and made a statement like "*Today Australia has lost its ambassador to the world*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember exactly where I was when I heard JFK was assassinated.
> I remember exactly where I was when I heard Steve Irwin had been killed.
> 
> I demanded Howard act on it but, as usual, he ignored me.
Click to expand...



Ya weren't drunk enough, mate!


----------



## Diuretic

JenyEliza said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;1753510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good cry the day Steve died, Diuretic, and I still cannot fully accept his passing.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that guy who seemed to live in a state of permanent excitement like a child is no longer among us.
> 
> It was undoubtedly one of the most untimely deaths of this century.
> 
> Howard should have declared a period of official mourning and made a statement like "*Today Australia has lost its ambassador to the world*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember exactly where I was when I heard JFK was assassinated.
> I remember exactly where I was when I heard Steve Irwin had been killed.
> 
> I demanded Howard act on it but, as usual, he ignored me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya weren't drunk enough, mate!
Click to expand...


True, true, I was sober as...


----------



## JenyEliza

Oh, and I do recall Howard saying something along those lines around the time the funeral was held at Australia Zoo.


----------



## Diuretic

Probably when he felt the public pulse.  He was good at that.


----------



## JenyEliza

Diuretic said:


> Probably when he felt the public pulse.  He was good at that.



Interesting.

Our Pols check the wind here.


----------



## Diuretic

JenyEliza said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably when he felt the public pulse.  He was good at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Our Pols check the wind here.
Click to expand...


"you don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows"


----------

